# where to buy car parts for my Toyota BJ40 online??



## harkovanderher (Sep 2, 2015)

online in Portugal, that is..

so weird, the car has all sorts of components like master brake cylinder and waterpump that are different from toyota's in the rest of the world...


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Surely you've answered your own question?

If you want to buy online then ask that nice Mr Google chappie or go to Farcebook and look for a suitable group and if those ideas don't show you what you want then look for a suitable owners forum.

Other alternatives are trying your nearest Toyota dealer who may well not stock the spares but might be willing to order them for you or put you in touch with a supplier who does stock them. 

Another alternative is to check out your local car breakers to see what they have. 

You have my sympathy though. I have a classic Jeep that I'm told is the one of it's type in the country and I have the devil's own job getting spares!


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

PEÇAS AUTOMÓVEIS baratas na Internet – As suas peças sobresselentes de automóvel aqui!



wouldn`t be without them!!


----------

